# How to get a seller's license in Pennsylvania



## davey72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Do I need anything to obtain a seller's permit in Pennsylvania? Where do I file for a seller's permit online? I have been searching everywhere but haven't been about to find it!

Thanks!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

First you need to be operating under a business name, you can go several different ways.

You can do a DBA,LLC, ect. ect.

A DBA is easiest by far(and more affordable for most). Go to the local courthouse and find the Recorders Office. Tell them you need to fill out the form for a DBA. Once you get this paperwork completed and are issued your DBA, you can then file for a resale certificate. This is really all you need in order to conduct business in most states. With a DBA, you can open a checking account and accept checks written to your business name, plus all income is treated as personal and thus no need to file a seperate tax return.

There area multitude of sites such as LegalZoom.com that can do all this online for you and they send you everything you need. I personally filed for an LLC through Legal Zoom several years ago and it cost me right at $500. The DBA is much simpler and less expensive.

If all else fails, like I said, go the the recorders office in person. They will walk you through all the steps.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

In Pennsylvania, most everything can be done online: Fictitious Name Registration

Corporations: Ficticious Names

Sales Tax ID (Reseller's license)

Online PA100 Home

Clothing is not subject to tax in the state of Pennsylvania, but if you plan to do get approved with most shirt wholesalers for an account, you will need one.


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, I am attending a convention at the end of the summer and I was wondering, do you need a "vendors license" to sell clothing at an expo? In Pennsylvania?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For the convention, you will need to contact the sponsors


----------



## tymelly (Aug 22, 2021)

tcrowder said:


> First you need to be operating under a business name, you can go several different ways.
> 
> You can do a DBA,LLC, ect. ect.
> 
> ...


hello i am from PA and i did the llc with legalzoom. How do i get a resell certificate and how to fill it out? I dont want to make any mistakes.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tymelly said:


> hello i am from PA and i did the llc with legalzoom. How do i get a resell certificate and how to fill it out? I dont want to make any mistakes.


Start here: Home Page - Revenue e-Services Center - Online PA100


----------



## tymelly (Aug 22, 2021)

splathead said:


> Start here: Home Page - Revenue e-Services Center - Online PA100


Thanks man.


----------



## tymelly (Aug 22, 2021)

tymelly said:


> Thanks man.


Do i need to do all of that stuff if i have an ein?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All what stuff?


----------



## Lemair (Dec 22, 2021)

First, you should register your business. Get a business license where your business operates and is incorporated. In states outside of where a business is registered, you’ll need to have Foreign Qualification. Then, it would help if you researched state laws and regulations. Gather your application materials and apply for an ein number to complete the documentation. Once you know what you need to register and submit your application, prep all the necessary documentation. After all these steps are done, you need to get a resale permit. Then you file for one in each state where you buy and sell goods. You might also have to pay associated fees.


----------



## ChonsPonl (Sep 7, 2021)

This is the only way? Can I do it faster somehow?


----------

